# Weight loss???



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

Have any of you done anything to take some of the weight of your GTO? I recently dyno'd the car and played around with the weight settings on the machine. Heck of a difference a couple hundred pounds can make. Any ideas short of ripping out all of the seats, spare tire, jack etc?


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

Carbon fiber!


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

there really isn't much I've seen in helping shave weight off of the car. The only thing i can think of is swapping that heavy skidplate out for a lighter one.


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

Took out the jack, spare tire, and skid plate up front.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Gas tank cage


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Rear seats help. Muffler deletes, too. There really isn't any way you're going to getting much out of this 3800 pound car.

As Carroll Shelby once said: "We learned that you have to start with a light car -- because you simply can't make a heavy car light." 

That's why he ended up sticking Ford engines in ACs for his Cobras.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

Someone clue me in. This is one of those dumb questions that have to be asked because if you don't ask you may be wrong in thinking that the obvious answer is the right one.

....Muffler delete=the cool way to say "Taking the mufflers off" correct?

If so, how much weight could that eliminate? And is the car still street legal w/o any mufflers? What does it sound like w/o them? Any HP gain?


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

skid plate (I haven't had mine on for ~8k miles with no problems), spare, jack, gas tank cage and rear "tow brace" shave a bit off. If you want more than that, you'll have to get serious- sound deadening, bumper reinforcements, rear seats, replace the front seats with light weight racing seats, AC, etc.
Joe


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

You could go the old Pontiac Super Duty route, aluminum fenders and hood, and drill the frame full of holes. Or swap in an LS7!


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I have to lighten up that heavy nut behind the wheel.


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Weight Reduction '06 M6 GTO*



eyecell007 said:


> Have any of you done anything to take some of the weight of your GTO? I recently dyno'd the car and played around with the weight settings on the machine. Heck of a difference a couple hundred pounds can make. Any ideas short of ripping out all of the seats, spare tire, jack etc?


I installed JBA headers, JBA mid-pipes with hi flow cats, side exit cat-back exhaust (required new rockers) and shaved off 50+ pounds! Also removed my jack/spare and went with lighter wheels & Dunlop SP Sport run-flats (Liquid Metal Static wheels 18x8 front, 18x9 rear with 245/40 front, 275/35 rear, had to roll rear fenders), changed out the front skid-plate with a lighter model, installed a glass ram-air hood, installed a K&N air filter system and removed my rear spoiler (filled in holes), all together I have dropped 167 pounds! Also bumped the HP by 44HP on the dyno. Still plan on glass front fenders and getting rid of the undercar Y brace. My goal is to hit a 200+ pound reduction.


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

Kamau said:


> Someone clue me in. This is one of those dumb questions that have to be asked because if you don't ask you may be wrong in thinking that the obvious answer is the right one.
> 
> ....Muffler delete=the cool way to say "Taking the mufflers off" correct?
> 
> If so, how much weight could that eliminate? And is the car still street legal w/o any mufflers? What does it sound like w/o them? Any HP gain?


Replace the resonator with a x-pipe, replace the stock mufflers with something like Flowmasters (have no internal baffling and are light) will save close to 30 pounds and give a few extra ponies for less than a package cat-back exhaust.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Congrats Youre Hp to Weight Ratio is 8.55 pounds to 1 HP + Gas and weight of driver

Oringal 9.5 pounds to 1hp + Weight of Gas And driver

This is for 05 and 06s of course I really don't see why you guys complain that is a really good ratio. If horses were smart they would kill to be pulling 9 or 10 pounds

04 10.8 pounds to one 1hp
+ gas and driver


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

It's not just the weight, it's what it translates into. Sure it's less drag and means quicker et's but more than that it means the car won't plow into the ground on hard turns and even more importantly, my brakes will perform better. I'm having the suspension redone (Pedders Justice package) in January, the guy who runs the shop in Houston said that 200 pounds is a magic number on the car from a handling and braking standpoint. And you can really feel a difference after losing some baggage and everything I've taken off has had no ill efeect on the car.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Change the wheels- the most important weight savings is unsprung weight....and my wheels are ~9 lbs lighter each than the fugly stockers.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

How do you think it will be to carbon all the major quaret panels ?


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

I agree about the unsprung weight. My front wheels are almost nine pounds under stock, the rears are 7+


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

What do the stock wheels weigh each?


----------



## eyecell007 (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the help everyone. I can tell you that the stock wheels and tires are 52.5 lbs together (I just shipped mine to Penn. after I sold them on Ebay to pay for the new rims). I've already done the muffler delete and the skid plate is on the way. What is the risk of removing the tank cage? If it's just dead weight, what purpose does it serve??


----------



## AudiAaron (Oct 6, 2006)

The usuals are wheels, brakes, suspension for unsprung weight. With all that, you should be down close to 75lbs of unsprung weight, which is huge. 

headers, exhaust, Carbon fiber hood, if they make carbon or aluminum front fenders, light weight battery, spare, jack, swap out the seats for lightweight ones(can save as much as 50lbs per seat) take out rear seat, aluminum or carbon trunklid. 

I bet you could shave off 250lbs with normal mods, but the downside is, wheels, brakes, suspension, headers, exhaust, hood, battery, seats are all very expensive. Good luck though. 

A guy with a V8 S4 shaved almost 300lbs, making it another animal, you can do it, its only money!!


----------

